# Any breeders recommended?



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I've been reading your forums for the past week and I'm really glad I found it! Everyone really knows their stuff!!

I was wondering if you could recommend some breeders in the NJ area that have female puppies for around $1500, give or take? I know that's kind of a low figure for a female, but I don't want a show dog and I don't want her to be exceptionally tiny. I would be willing to travel for her or have her shipped as a* LAST *resort. Of course I know shipping prices will add to the price of the dog which I am okay with. Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Females throughout the country start at $2,000 and up. If you'd like a nice female at a lower price, you might look into adopting a retired breeding female. They usually go for the price of spay/dental.


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 10 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760541


> Females throughout the country start at $2,000 and up. If you'd like a nice female at a lower price, you might look into adopting a retired breeding female. They usually go for the price of spay/dental.[/B]


I have talked to two breeders who are selling around 1500, but I just wanted to see if the forum could recommend any more. $2000 and up seems to be for the tinier ones. But good to know about the retired breeding females.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Be sure to do your research and select a reputable, responsible breeder. $2000 is an average price and charging more for size is not something a reputable, responsible breeder would do.


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 10 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760543


> Be sure to do your research and select a reputable, responsible breeder. $2000 is an average price and charging more for size is not something a reputable, responsible breeder would do.[/B]


Well they don't explicitly say they're charging more because the dog is smaller, it just seems to be a trend that I noticed.
I am doing extreme research though, just wanted to see if the forum had any suggestions because man, you guys are a fount of knowledge for malteses.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

What breeders do you know that are selling females for $1500. I would like to know because I will add them to my list of breeders to get a puppy from my next time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I have to agree with the others....$2000 is the starting point I have seen for the little fur-girls from reputable breeders.
Please remember if you go to other than a reputable breeder you will very very likely make up the difference in vet bills down the road.... and what you once thought was a "deal" will turn into a very expensive adventure for you. 

I have never had a little fur-boy but almost all on the forum think they are fantastic and just as wonderful as fur-girls....so for your price range you might consider a cute little boy :wub: from a reputable breeder.....Just a thought.  *


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, I remeber someone on this forum got a malt pup for free years ago, and then, she thought it was a great deal. 
But years later, she ended up paying almost 5K for the malt's heart surgery. 

I know people on this forum who pay 5,000-10,000 a year on meds for their single dog.

They were all from Bybs/puppymills/petstores.

The only breeder I know of is Tina. So please let us know the breeders names LOL That would be great to know because many people come on this forum all the time looking for more inexpensive female pups


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 10 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760577


> *I have to agree with the others....$2000 is the starting point I have seen for the little fur-girls from reputable breeders.
> Please remember if you go to other than a reputable breeder you will very very likely make up the difference in vet bills down the road.... and what you once thought was a "deal" will turn into a very expensive adventure for you.
> 
> I have never had a little fur-boy but almost all on the forum think they are fantastic and just as wonderful as fur-girls....so for your price range you might consider a cute little boy :wub: from a reputable breeder.....Just a thought.  *[/B]



I have been doing extensive research for quite some time now so every breeder I am looking into is reputable. One of them is even mentioned on this forum from time to time. I mean I guess my price range is lower than average so I guess I come across sounding like I haven't done my research. I just want a happy, healthy pet maltese without contributing to puppy mills and stuff. It would be nice if it didn't hurt my bank account as much too, it's not a priority as it shouldn't be when purchasing a puppy, but just thought I would troll around the forums to see if you guys had any recommendations. I'm not really concerned with champions in the pedigree or what not, I just want a pet and a clear conscience knowing that I'm helping puppy mills in any way. I do appreciate all the advice so far though.


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 10 2009, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760579


> Yes, I remeber someone on this forum got a malt pup for free years ago, and then, she thought it was a great deal.
> But years later, she ended up paying almost 5K for the malt's heart surgery.
> 
> I know people on this forum who pay 5,000-10,000 a year on meds for their single dog.
> ...


LOL that's what I'm asking you guys about! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760580


> QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 10 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760577





> *I have to agree with the others....$2000 is the starting point I have seen for the little fur-girls from reputable breeders.
> Please remember if you go to other than a reputable breeder you will very very likely make up the difference in vet bills down the road.... and what you once thought was a "deal" will turn into a very expensive adventure for you.
> 
> I have never had a little fur-boy but almost all on the forum think they are fantastic and just as wonderful as fur-girls....so for your price range you might consider a cute little boy :wub: from a reputable breeder.....Just a thought.  *[/B]



I have been doing extensive research for quite some time now so every breeder I am looking into is reputable. One of them is even mentioned on this forum from time to time. I mean I guess my price range is lower than average so I guess I come across sounding like I haven't done my research. I just want a happy, healthy pet maltese without contributing to puppy mills and stuff. It would be nice if it didn't hurt my bank account as much too, it's not a priority as it shouldn't be when purchasing a puppy, but just thought I would troll around the forums to see if you guys had any recommendations. *I'm not really concerned with champions in the pedigree* or what not, I just want a pet and a clear conscience knowing that I'm helping puppy mills in any way. I do appreciate all the advice so far though.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What you said is great, except for one part. The only dogs people should be breeding a champions. Because that is "bettering the breed" and why else would people be purposefully putting puppies in this world? For the "money"? Because they "like" having puppies?


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 10 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760583


> QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760580





> QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 10 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760577





> *I have to agree with the others....$2000 is the starting point I have seen for the little fur-girls from reputable breeders.
> Please remember if you go to other than a reputable breeder you will very very likely make up the difference in vet bills down the road.... and what you once thought was a "deal" will turn into a very expensive adventure for you.
> 
> I have never had a little fur-boy but almost all on the forum think they are fantastic and just as wonderful as fur-girls....so for your price range you might consider a cute little boy :wub: from a reputable breeder.....Just a thought.  *[/B]



I have been doing extensive research for quite some time now so every breeder I am looking into is reputable. One of them is even mentioned on this forum from time to time. I mean I guess my price range is lower than average so I guess I come across sounding like I haven't done my research. I just want a happy, healthy pet maltese without contributing to puppy mills and stuff. It would be nice if it didn't hurt my bank account as much too, it's not a priority as it shouldn't be when purchasing a puppy, but just thought I would troll around the forums to see if you guys had any recommendations. *I'm not really concerned with champions in the pedigree* or what not, I just want a pet and a clear conscience knowing that I'm helping puppy mills in any way. I do appreciate all the advice so far though.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What you said is great, except for one part. The only dogs people should be breeding a champions. Because that is "bettering the breed" and why else would people be purposefully putting puppies in this world? For the "money"? Because they "like" having puppies?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just meant that it's not part of my agenda. Some people look for puppies expressly for champions which is great for them, but I just mean that I'm willing to take a puppy who may not have had as many champions in its pedigree. I mean, clearly, if it comes from a breeder it's going to have at least a champion or two, but that's not as important to me as it is to others. I didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760588


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 10 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760583





> QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760580





> QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 10 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760577





> *I have to agree with the others....$2000 is the starting point I have seen for the little fur-girls from reputable breeders.
> Please remember if you go to other than a reputable breeder you will very very likely make up the difference in vet bills down the road.... and what you once thought was a "deal" will turn into a very expensive adventure for you.
> 
> I have never had a little fur-boy but almost all on the forum think they are fantastic and just as wonderful as fur-girls....so for your price range you might consider a cute little boy :wub: from a reputable breeder.....Just a thought.  *[/B]



I have been doing extensive research for quite some time now so every breeder I am looking into is reputable. One of them is even mentioned on this forum from time to time. I mean I guess my price range is lower than average so I guess I come across sounding like I haven't done my research. I just want a happy, healthy pet maltese without contributing to puppy mills and stuff. It would be nice if it didn't hurt my bank account as much too, it's not a priority as it shouldn't be when purchasing a puppy, but just thought I would troll around the forums to see if you guys had any recommendations. *I'm not really concerned with champions in the pedigree* or what not, I just want a pet and a clear conscience knowing that I'm helping puppy mills in any way. I do appreciate all the advice so far though.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What you said is great, except for one part. The only dogs people should be breeding a champions. Because that is "bettering the breed" and why else would people be purposefully putting puppies in this world? For the "money"? Because they "like" having puppies?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just meant that it's not part of my agenda. Some people look for puppies expressly for champions which is great for them, but I just mean that I'm willing to take a puppy who may not have had as many champions in its pedigree. I mean, clearly, if it comes from a breeder it's going to have *at least a champion or two*, but that's not as important to me as it is to others. I didn't mean to offend anyone.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL We understand you are deff. not trying to offend anyone. And I totally understand that having champions is not your priority and that is fine. I just mean, THE BREEDER should be breeding champions. Maybe not the sire and dam, depending on the breeder, but the majority in a puppy's pedigree should be of champions. This insures that you are getting a healthy puppy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760588


> I just meant that it's not part of my agenda. Some people look for puppies expressly for champions which is great for them, but I just mean that I'm willing to take a puppy who may not have had as many champions in its pedigree. I mean, clearly, if it comes from a breeder it's going to have at least a champion or two, but that's not as important to me as it is to others. I didn't mean to offend anyone.[/B]


Before I was educated here on SM, I thought exactly as you. ... I only wanted a pet so why do I need champions in a pedigree. The reason you want to see champions is that this is the only way to know that the dogs "behind" your dog were true representations of the breed. In addition, it means that the breeders were not breeding for greed but were attaining championships for their dogs before breeding them to assure that they were carrying on the look of the Maltese breed.

If you buy from someone who is just breeding two pups... probably pet store puppies ... you have no way of knowing, nor does the breeder, if there are genetic problems in the lines of the dogs she is breeding. This is one of the most important reasons to go with a breeder who is responsible. There could be liver shunts, epilepsy and other diseases in the lines and the backyard breeder or mill will still breed the dog, either because she doesn't know ... or because she doesn't care.

It's sort of like a light bulb going on... at some point hopefully you will realize, as most of us here have, that this really is the best way to buy a Maltese puppy.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

"...*I'm not really concerned with champions in the pedigree..."

*You may not be concerned with the lineage, and how many champions are in the pedigree, but you should be. The more champions the better the specimen. :blink: But...there are hundreds of rescues out there that really, really need a home. Many of them are rescues from the mill raids.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you live in the South, there are couple of reputable breeders who sell pet quality females for under $2,000:

http://www.doggievilla.com/

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html

Reputable breeders show, health test and know about their lines and genetics. Here's are a couple good links for you:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html

http://web.archive.org/web/19960101-re_/ht....com/bbvsrb.htm


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 11 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760599


> QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760588





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 10 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760583





> QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760580





> QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 10 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760577





> *I have to agree with the others....$2000 is the starting point I have seen for the little fur-girls from reputable breeders.
> Please remember if you go to other than a reputable breeder you will very very likely make up the difference in vet bills down the road.... and what you once thought was a "deal" will turn into a very expensive adventure for you.
> 
> I have never had a little fur-boy but almost all on the forum think they are fantastic and just as wonderful as fur-girls....so for your price range you might consider a cute little boy :wub: from a reputable breeder.....Just a thought.  *[/B]



I have been doing extensive research for quite some time now so every breeder I am looking into is reputable. One of them is even mentioned on this forum from time to time. I mean I guess my price range is lower than average so I guess I come across sounding like I haven't done my research. I just want a happy, healthy pet maltese without contributing to puppy mills and stuff. It would be nice if it didn't hurt my bank account as much too, it's not a priority as it shouldn't be when purchasing a puppy, but just thought I would troll around the forums to see if you guys had any recommendations. *I'm not really concerned with champions in the pedigree* or what not, I just want a pet and a clear conscience knowing that I'm helping puppy mills in any way. I do appreciate all the advice so far though.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What you said is great, except for one part. The only dogs people should be breeding a champions. Because that is "bettering the breed" and why else would people be purposefully putting puppies in this world? For the "money"? Because they "like" having puppies?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just meant that it's not part of my agenda. Some people look for puppies expressly for champions which is great for them, but I just mean that I'm willing to take a puppy who may not have had as many champions in its pedigree. I mean, clearly, if it comes from a breeder it's going to have at least a champion or two, but that's not as important to me as it is to others. I didn't mean to offend anyone.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Before I was educated here on SM, I thought exactly as you. ... I only wanted a pet so why do I need champions in a pedigree. The reason you want to see champions is that this is the only way to know that the dogs "behind" your dog were true representations of the breed. In addition, it means that the breeders were not breeding for greed but were attaining championships for their dogs before breeding them to assure that they were carrying on the look of the Maltese breed.

If you buy from someone who is just breeding two pups... probably pet store puppies ... you have no way of knowing, nor does the breeder, if there are genetic problems in the lines of the dogs she is breeding. This is one of the most important reasons to go with a breeder who is responsible. There could be liver shunts, epilepsy and other diseases in the lines and the backyard breeder or mill will still breed the dog, either because she doesn't know ... or because she doesn't care.

It's sort of like a light bulb going on... at some point hopefully you will realize, as most of us here have, that this really is the best way to buy a Maltese puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I know a reputable breeder isn't just breeding random dogs just to breed them. I do understand the health of the dog can be predicted by its pedigree to a certain degree but there are always recessive genes and what not, but yes I understand that the chance that it could get seriously sick due to genetics does decrease drastically. I have been researching non-stop so I do know all of this, I just wanted to know if anyone knew of any breeders that sold females at around $1500. No it's not the standard price, but there are reputable, responsible breeders out there that do sell puppies at that price. I just wanted to know if you guys knew of any more of them. I do appreciate everything everybody is pointing out to me, but believe me, after trolling through your forum I am aware of everything. If you guys did recommend breeders to me, I would look into them extensively myself as well, I would check the pedigree of both the dam and the sire and make sure everything was up to snuff. 

I appreciate the concern and I don't want to offend anyone or seem rude but I just wanted to know if you guys could recommend any good, responsible breeders. :back2topic:


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 11 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760606


> If you live in the South, there are couple of reputable breeders who sell pet quality females for under $2,000:
> 
> http://www.doggievilla.com/
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 11 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760607


> Well I know a reputable breeder isn't just breeding random dogs just to breed them. I do understand the health of the dog can be predicted by its pedigree to a certain degree but there are always recessive genes and what not, but yes I understand that the chance that it could get seriously sick due to genetics does decrease drastically. I have been researching non-stop so I do know all of this, I just wanted to know if anyone knew of any breeders that sold females at around $1500. No it's not the standard price, but there are reputable, responsible breeders out there that do sell puppies at that price. I just wanted to know if you guys knew of any more of them. I do appreciate everything everybody is pointing out to me, but believe me, after trolling through your forum I am aware of everything. If you guys did recommend breeders to me, I would look into them extensively myself as well, I would check the pedigree of both the dam and the sire and make sure everything was up to snuff.
> 
> I appreciate the concern and I don't want to offend anyone or seem rude but I just wanted to know if you guys could recommend any good, responsible breeders. :back2topic:[/B]


All we can do is share our collective experience and knowledge and then of course, it is solely your decision.

I hope you don't mind my asking but I am wondering what you mean when you say, "I would check the pedigree ... to make sure everything was up to snuff." How do you find that out... I'm sincere in asking.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Our own K/C's Mom just snatched this little girl up, but here's another one under $2,000:

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/biggwengirl.html

A couple of years ago you couldn't find a female Maltese from a reputable breeder under $2,000, but the price has come down because of the economy.

What area of the country are you from?


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE


> All we can do is share our collective experience and knowledge and then of course, it is solely your decision.
> 
> I hope you don't mind my asking but I am wondering what you mean when you say, "I would check the pedigree ... to make sure everything was up to snuff." How do you find that out... I'm sincere in asking.[/B]


I do appreciate the concern, but I feel like a 5 year old being told the same things over and over again. I am wary of everything that's been mentioned already because I've been obsessively reading the forums, but it strayed from the original intent too much.

As for the second part, for me, I'd contact at least some of the previous generation's owners to ask about their dogs and what not. I mean I'm sure there are people out there who would fake a pedigree just to sell a dog, but I'd check to see how the breeder acquired the sire or the dam and go back to previous owners just to make sure the pedigree is what it says it is.


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 11 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760612


> Our own K/C's Mom just snatched this little girl up, but here's another one under $2,000:
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/biggwengirl.html
> 
> ...


Thank you. She's quite adorable. I'm in the Manhattan area. And to the economy point, that was kind of why I was asking if anyone knew of people selling puppies for less now. I figured if I asked for any breeders, people would flood me with a lot of Chrisman suggestions but they are just too expensive, even if the economy wasn't in its state right now.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 11 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760599


> QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760588





> I just meant that it's not part of my agenda. Some people look for puppies expressly for champions which is great for them, but I just mean that I'm willing to take a puppy who may not have had as many champions in its pedigree. I mean, clearly, if it comes from a breeder it's going to have at least a champion or two, but that's not as important to me as it is to others. I didn't mean to offend anyone.[/B]


Before I was educated here on SM, I thought exactly as you. ... I only wanted a pet so why do I need champions in a pedigree. *The reason you want to see champions is that this is the only way to know that the dogs "behind" your dog were true representations of the breed. In addition, it means that the breeders were not breeding for greed but were attaining championships for their dogs before breeding them to assure that they were carrying on the look of the Maltese breed.*
If you buy from someone who is just breeding two pups... probably pet store puppies ... you have no way of knowing, nor does the breeder, if there are genetic problems in the lines of the dogs she is breeding. This is one of the most important reasons to go with a breeder who is responsible. There could be liver shunts, epilepsy and other diseases in the lines and the backyard breeder or mill will still breed the dog, either because she doesn't know ... or because she doesn't care.

It's sort of like a light bulb going on... at some point hopefully you will realize, as most of us here have, that this really is the best way to buy a Maltese puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: 



QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 11 2009, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760604


> "...*I'm not really concerned with champions in the pedigree..."
> 
> *You may not be concerned with the lineage, and how many champions are in the pedigree, but you should be. The more champions the better the specimen. :blink: But...there are hundreds of rescues out there that really, really need a home. Many of them are rescues from the mill raids.[/B]


Exactly!!! You want someone who knows the puppies pedigree meaning the sire's & dam's pedigree and is *actively *showing through out their breeding career. The pedigree in my honest opinion is very important because it is a health stamp and knowing the names of the dog listed along with the breeders they came from is very important. That is where the CH's come into play. Without knowing the genetics of the "complete" family tree of the pedigree then the breeder can not assure that they are breeding out the defects and showing is the only way to help with this. It ensures that the maltese is kept within breed standard for the most part with maybe something small like the bite or pigment being off. Another thing about showing is that the showing proves that they are for the most part not greeders and are actually out there to better the breed- not to just line their pockets with cash. Becareful of some breeders out there who say they are show breeders but have not been actively showing from day one of breeding. I have to admit that I am curious as too who you have so far on your list. I know another member asked but you still have yet to respond. A good start to look for a reputable breeder is on the AMA site. I wish you a lot of luck with your search.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you stick with a breeder who only breeds AKC registered dogs, you can depend on what the pedigree says as the AKC is very strict about record keeping, DNA testing, etc.

Don't even consider a puppy from anyone who uses one of the "alternative" registries.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

* QUOTE



All we can do is share our collective experience and knowledge and then of course, it is solely your decision.

I hope you don't mind my asking but I am wondering what you mean when you say, "I would check the pedigree ... to make sure everything was up to snuff." How do you find that out... I'm sincere in asking.

Click to expand...

*_QUOTE



I do appreciate the concern, but I feel like a 5 year old being told the same things over and over again. I am wary of everything that's been mentioned already because I've been obsessively reading the forums, but it strayed from the original intent too much.

As for the second part, for me, I'd contact at least some of the previous generation's owners to ask about their dogs and what not. I mean 
I'm sure there are people out there who would fake a pedigree just to sell a dog, but I'd check to see how the breeder acquired the sire or
the dam and go back to previous owners just to make sure the pedigree is what it says it is.

Click to expand...

_


> [/B][/B]



AKC pedigrees are pretty hard to 'fake', so that is good news for you! Unless I was dealing with a questionable breeder, I personally wouldn't even bother previous owners/breeders, i would see little need to do so. But if I was dealing with a questionable breeder that I didn't feel I could trust, that would be something different (but then again, i wouldn't deal with a questionable breeder) . A wonderful resource for checking out pedigrees is this site

http://www.woodele.de/maltese/htdocs/search.html

You can type in a kennel name and it lists a lot of their dogs and how much they've been bred, etc. These are mostly active show kennels so it's not all inclusive but still interesting.

I would contact midis maltese and if she doesn't have anything, maybe she can refer you to breeders she works with.

good luck!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The price depends on the breeder and the part of the country we live in. I don't sell over $1000.00 for males or females. In todays economy I can't expect anyone to pay such a high price. The higher priced puppies should be coming from a breeder who has bred Best In Show and Best In Specialty show dogs. It costs quite a bit to get a dog to that position. So, they have earned the right to ask a lot for their puppies. Your paying for that pedigree with those champions in them. I show because it is fun and I meet lots of different people. I like showing off my dogs. But, I cannot afford to have every dog I own to be a champion. I just got through spending $3,200.00 to finish Miranda. And just about the same will be spent on Jolinda. 
I took a dog to the show with me to have him evaluated by the person handling my dogs and a few others who's opinion I trust. My handler took one look at him and made a phone call to a friend. They decided right then and there to buy him. I didn't charge a lot for him. Neither parent is a champion. I showed them, but as an owner/handler I didn't get them finished. I ruined the coats and couldn't finish them. You can't show a Maltese and win unless they are in full coat. Not like a chihuahua. The parents are both Championed sired. 
It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. JMO (burn/sizzle)
Tina


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 11 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625


> The price depends on the breeder and the part of the country we live in. I don't sell over $1000.00 for males or females. In todays economy I can't expect anyone to pay such a high price. The higher priced puppies should be coming from a breeder who has bred Best In Show and Best In Specialty show dogs. It costs quite a bit to get a dog to that position. So, they have earned the right to ask a lot for their puppies. Your paying for that pedigree with those champions in them. I show because it is fun and I meet lots of different people. I like showing off my dogs. But, I cannot afford to have every dog I own to be a champion. I just got through spending $3,200.00 to finish Miranda. And just about the same will be spent on Jolinda.
> I took a dog to the show with me to have him evaluated by the person handling my dogs and a few others who's opinion I trust. My handler took one look at him and made a phone call to a friend. They decided right then and there to buy him. I didn't charge a lot for him. Neither parent is a champion. I showed them, but as an owner/handler I didn't get them finished. I ruined the coats and couldn't finish them. You can't show a Maltese and win unless they are in full coat. Not like a chihuahua. The parents are both Championed sired.
> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), *but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. *JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


Thank you. I completely agree, some people have perfectly wonderful dogs who don't have a lot of champions in their pedigree if at all, but it's not always because the dog wasn't to standard. Money, family issues, timing, etc. all affect the pedigree so there might not be a lot of red. For me, that's okay but some people really like that red (a little too much sometimes IMHO) and LOL to the burn/sizzle


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 11 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760629


> QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 11 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625





> The price depends on the breeder and the part of the country we live in. I don't sell over $1000.00 for males or females. In todays economy I can't expect anyone to pay such a high price. The higher priced puppies should be coming from a breeder who has bred Best In Show and Best In Specialty show dogs. It costs quite a bit to get a dog to that position. So, they have earned the right to ask a lot for their puppies. Your paying for that pedigree with those champions in them. I show because it is fun and I meet lots of different people. I like showing off my dogs. But, I cannot afford to have every dog I own to be a champion. I just got through spending $3,200.00 to finish Miranda. And just about the same will be spent on Jolinda.
> I took a dog to the show with me to have him evaluated by the person handling my dogs and a few others who's opinion I trust. My handler took one look at him and made a phone call to a friend. They decided right then and there to buy him. I didn't charge a lot for him. Neither parent is a champion. I showed them, but as an owner/handler I didn't get them finished. I ruined the coats and couldn't finish them. You can't show a Maltese and win unless they are in full coat. Not like a chihuahua. The parents are both Championed sired.
> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), *but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. *JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


Thank you. I completely agree, some people have perfectly wonderful dogs who don't have a lot of champions in their pedigree if at all, but it's not always because the dog wasn't to standard. Money, family issues, timing, etc. all affect the pedigree so there might not be a lot of red. For me, that's okay but some people really like that red (a little too much sometimes IMHO) and LOL to the burn/sizzle
[/B][/QUOTE]

If that is the case then please research the names on the pedigree to ensure that there are no ties to a Puppy Mill, BYB, Brokering or UnKnown. This way you can ensure that you are getting *healthy *genetics without any hidden issues. You do not want to end up with huge vet bills in the future.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ask questions, be aware as possible and if your NOT sure just ask here at SM . Everyone knows so much and will help you in any way they can.
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Things have changed recently. There are a lot of breeders who were selling dogs for 2,000 and up who are now selling at a much lower price, so I would not be surprised if you have found some reputable breeders who have dogs for that price. I am a little confused as to why you haven't named them as you are looking for advice about specific names of breeders. 

I really hate to add to a chorus of voices that makes you feel like you are being lectured, :eek2_gelb2: but I hope you will listen to the very well-intended arguments on the importance of CH in the pedigree. I posted this link to another thread yesterday: ASPCA Position Paper on Breeders. It is an excellent set of guidelines on what makes a reputable breeder. It includes the important point that it is important to find a breeder who is actively showing their dogs. If a breeder does not earn titles on their dogs in the pedigrees of the dogs then they are a BYB. It is that simple. Some perfectly wonderful rescue dogs do come from without CH in their background, but breeders who deliberately breed dogs without CH are doing so without adhering to the established ethical standards of what makes a reputable breeder and those breeders should not be encouraged to continue. 

How close are you to Harrisburg, PA? There is a show this weekend there. That would be a nice place to meet some breeders. If you are hoping to get a dog from someone within driving distance, I would encourage you to attend shows and meet breeders there personally. There will be a Toy Dog show in NJ on May 1 and another all breed show in Freehold in May. If you are interested in getting to shows and you would like help figuring out if there will be Maltese going I would be glad to look things up for you. Just PM me to let me know. 

:Welcome 2:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 11 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625


> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


Sorry, I missed this before my previous post and felt compelled to add: 

Tina,

I am fully aware of how expensive showing is. LOL. Fully aware. :new_shocked: And I do understand that it can be a true hardship. However, I would be very concerned about people who make a financial decision to not show and yet decide to breed. If they can not afford to show, or at the very least cannot afford to find a Ch. Stud (which by the way is not that expensive considering), then they should not be breeding.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 11 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760612


> Our own K/C's Mom just snatched this little girl up, but here's another one under $2,000:
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/biggwengirl.html
> 
> ...


LOL... Marj... that's my Claire!! :heart: The site hasn't been updated yet!!

Claire's price was lower because of two things: Her eye pigment is very spotty and she is already 7 months old.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sweatpea, may I ask.... will this be your first Maltese? What breed of dogs have you had in the past? ... Just curious ....


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Apr 11 2009, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760716


> QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 11 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625





> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


Sorry, I missed this before my previous post and felt compelled to add: 

Tina,

I am fully aware of how expensive showing is. LOL. Fully aware. :new_shocked: And I do understand that it can be a true hardship. However, I would be very concerned about people who make a financial decision to not show and yet decide to breed. If they can not afford to show, or at the very least cannot afford to find a Ch. Stud (which by the way is not that expensive considering), then they should not be breeding.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: Not to disrespect you any Tina, I value your opinion and expertise but I just feel that if a person can not afford to show but can afford to breed then what separates them from the BYBs or other greeders? IMHO if those can not afford to do it, then those shouldn't be breeding.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmmmm.... Well, I think getting a dog for 1500 or less from a actively showing reputable show breeder is possible, but you will probably have to either get a retired one or they will have something that is extremely off the standard. Inorder to find them you are probably going to have so spend an enormous amount of time searching for breeders. 

I don't understand why people need to get girl dogs if they are not going to breed. I mean don't get me wrong I love both of my dogs dearly, but they both do have extremely different personality. Looking at my cousin's maltese and other people's maltese this probably had some factor from getting from a great breeder, but also girls are extremely more independant than guys and can be extremely stubborn. My boy dog is such a mama's boy where as the girl is more fine without me. and I also find that the boys tend to cuddle more where as girls just cuddle or like to cuddle, but will not cuddle with you if they don't feel like it. My boy dog stops doing what he is doing when I say No one time where as my girl dog just keeps going etc. 

Also, boys are a lot cheaper and I think breeders tend to want to let go of their boy dog then girl because lets face it, they need more girls than boys to breed. Also because people tend to want girls more than boys becuase of perception on potty training. But with me, because my girl is so stubborn about goin on the pad I am actually having more difficulty with my girl. 

Eitherway, I saw on the internet that chalet de maltese had some girls available. If you are willing to pay more than 2000 dollars, I strongly recommend her. I plan on getting everydog from her if my dog ever passes away. So I hope she keeps breeding even after 20 years haha. I really can't ask for a better maltese. 

Also I hope this is not offensive, but maltese are extremely high maintenance when it comes to anything. Their hair requires a lot of care, They are picky eaters so I tend to feed them extremely high quality food and also because of their cuteness you have to give them a lot of treats ( And trust me they know exactly what to do to get one). All the medical expenses etc. and you just end up buying bows, clothes, carriers all sorts of pretty but expensive things that you would probably not get if you didn't have a maltese haha........ 

So you might want to check your budget also, I have spent more money in keeping my babies than buying them because lets face it, they are just born to be pampered and thats all they know how to do. 

I hope you find your perfect dog. 

Regarding the AKC Registeration. I feel like boycotting them ( I don't know how I would considering they are worse) Knowing some of these puppy mill dogs have AKC registration. It's ridiculous. So, you definetly never should get a dog from a pet store


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

If you're not deadset on a puppy, you may want to check on a retiree. My Hannah is a retiree from a well respected showbreeder. Sometimes it's possible to find a retiree as young as 2 or 3 yrs old. My Hannah was 4,almost 5. I found it just as easy to love her as it is to love a puppy, but much easier to cope with, without the puppy mischief & teething & all that comes with it. In fact,if I were to get another Malt, I would begin searching for another young retiree. I love puppies of course, but I prefer the adults for myself. Just an option if you can't find the puppy you want for what you want to pay.There are several here on the forum who have opted for a retiree. I have seen a few wellbred(respected showbreeder) puppies for slightly less than $2000, but it's a rare find. Good luck to you.I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 11 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760725


> Sweatpea, may I ask.... will this be your first Maltese? What breed of dogs have you had in the past? ... Just curious ....[/B]



This will be my first maltese. The only reason I want a girl is because I have a boy cat, I think he would feel less threatened/be more comfortable with a girl. I know opinions are a little split on that, but I have talked to a few breeders who seem to recommend this. If my cat was a girl, I think I'd have a maltese already haha


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello! :Welcome 4: 

You're in luck! Avante Maltese has a female available for $1500. 

http://avantemaltese.com/index_files/Page450.htm

I didn't read through all the posts, but do you mind sharing which breeders you're considering? I only know of one reputable breeder in the NJ area, and that's Chrisman Maltese. I think Josymir might be around that area, too, but I'm not too sure.

Edited: Sorry, I didn't know the Rhapsody girl was already spoken for.


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 11 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760758


> If you're not deadset on a puppy, you may want to check on a retiree. My Hannah is a retiree from a well respected showbreeder. Sometimes it's possible to find a retiree as young as 2 or 3 yrs old. My Hannah was 4,almost 5. I found it just as easy to love her as it is to love a puppy, but much easier to cope with, without the puppy mischief & teething & all that comes with it. In fact,if I were to get another Malt, I would begin searching for another young retiree. I love puppies of course, but I prefer the adults for myself. Just an option if you can't find the puppy you want for what you want to pay.There are several here on the forum who have opted for a retiree. I have seen a few wellbred(respected showbreeder) puppies for slightly less than $2000, but it's a rare find. Good luck to you.I hope you find what you're looking for.[/B]


I will look into retirees, it's an interesting option. Thank you!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Apr 11 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760749


> *I don't understand why people need to get girl dogs if they are not going to breed. I mean don't get me wrong I love both of my dogs dearly, but they both do have extremely different personality. Looking at my cousin's maltese and other people's maltese this probably had some factor from getting from a great breeder, but also girls are extremely more independant than guys and can be extremely stubborn.* My boy dog is such a mama's boy where as the girl is more fine without me. and I also find that the boys tend to cuddle more where as girls just cuddle or like to cuddle, but will not cuddle with you if they don't feel like it. My boy dog stops doing what he is doing when I say No one time where as my girl dog just keeps going etc.[/B]


I didn't know girls were more independent.  That doesn't describe my Gigi at all. She follows me everywhere I go in the house, ect. I can't even get here to ever walk in front of me when we go on walks outside. She only walks on the left side of me and looks up at me every couple on seconds as to make sure she doing exactly what I want her to do. I swear nobody taught her this, she has been doing this since her first time outside when I got her at five months old. When we go out to places I rarely use her leash because she's always a step behind. Sometimes I want her to be more independent LOL She always stays in the same room as me too. And she's always been very obedient since the day I got her, never stubborn or bratty. I can hold, kiss, and cuddle with her for hours, and she doesn't move a muscle. My breeder(who has exclusively been breeding maltese since the early 1970s) said that it all depends on the dog itself, not the gender. She said she has some boys that will push others out of her lap to be with her and she has girls that would do the same. 
I think people want little girls because you can buy adorable dresses and matching bows and acessories.  THere are boutiques that exclusively cater to girls. And since most people who own maltese are females, they probably like the cute frilly dresses, diamond studded collars and the pink color strollers, ect. I know, I do LOL


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Apr 11 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760749


> Also, boys are a lot cheaper and I think breeders tend to want to let go of their boy dog then girl because lets face it, they need more girls than boys to breed. Also because people tend to want girls more than boys becuase of perception on potty training. But with me, because my girl is so stubborn about goin on the pad I am actually having more difficulty with my girl.
> 
> Eitherway, I saw on the internet that chalet de maltese had some girls available. If you are willing to pay more than 2000 dollars, I strongly recommend her. I plan on getting everydog from her if my dog ever passes away. So I hope she keeps breeding even after 20 years haha. I really can't ask for a better maltese.[/B]


I forgot this in my last post but my Gigi was potty trained before I got her. And my late malt girl was almost potty trained at just 4 months old.(she died at four months old) I can count on one hand all the accidents that Gigi has had in the five months I had her, and those were only in the first week or so of us owning her during the adjustment period. 

Another reason breeders charge more for girls because, any breeder can tell you this, maltese have about a 70% chance of producing little boys than girls. 

And rumor has it, Susie of Chalet bred her last litter a couple of months ago. She is retiring


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 11 2009, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760763


> Hello! :Welcome 4:
> 
> You're in luck! Avante Maltese has a female available for $1500.
> 
> ...


She's a cutie! Great price too :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

ilovemymaltese, just out of curiousity, which breeder did you get your dog from? That sounds like my baby boy. Don't you just love them for that? Well, FYI, I still dress my boy and girl whatever I want. To me, they wont know the difference if I dress them in a dress or whatnot. Am I evil? My friends think so, but they don't seem to mind at all. haha


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Apr 11 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760777


> ilovemymaltese, just out of curiousity, which breeder did you get your dog from? That sounds like my baby boy. Don't you just love them for that? Well, FYI, I still dress my boy and girl whatever I want. To me, they wont know the difference if I dress them in a dress or whatnot. Am I evil? My friends think so, but they don't seem to mind at all. haha[/B]


LOL Gigi is from Silkess Maltese.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This adorable girl is posted in another thread. Since your willing to travel, your not concerned with pedigree, and this little angle needs a home...


*Paris *


*Maltese*
<H2 class=pn_label>Small







Young







Female







Dog </H2>Humane Society of Northwest Montana, Kalispell, MT 

 <a href="http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13470836&tmpl=print" target="_blank">
</a>http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...&tmpl=printPrinter friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo *More About Paris*


Bonjour! My name is Paris and I'm a pretty special little girl. I have long flowing white hair and a bubbly personality. I'm looking for a fun-loving family that will keep my beautiful hair groomed and enjoy my sunny disposition. I'm active as I am still just a pup at 5 months. Jumping and playing with other dogs my size is one of my favorite pastimes. With an angel like me in your life, you're days are sure to be filled with fun and love. This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 


Humane Society of Northwest Montana
Kalispell, MT
406-752-7297

<LI class=email_org>Email Humane Society of Northwest Montana
See more pets from Humane Society of Northwest Montana
<script>function fbs_click() {u=location.href;t=document.title;pageTracker._trackPageview('outbound/www.facebook.com');window.open('http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u='+encodeURIComponent(u)+'&t='+encodeURIComponent(t),'sharer','toolbar=0,status=0,width=626,height=436');return false;} HTML .fb_share_link { PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 20px; BACKGROUND: url(http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/images/share/facebook_share_icon.gif?0:26981) no-repeat left top; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 2px; HEIGHT: 16px }


----------



## sweetpea12 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 12 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761289


> This adorable girl is posted in another thread. Since your willing to travel, your not concerned with pedigree, and this little angle needs a home...
> 
> 
> *Paris *
> ...


Thank you! But I think I have found a pup, I'm still working out the details though but I will keep this one in mind!


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG, Is she a puppy mill rescue or did someone just buy and decide that they didn't wnat her?

She is so cute.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Apr 11 2009, 12:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760618


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 11 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760599





> QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760588





> I just meant that it's not part of my agenda. Some people look for puppies expressly for champions which is great for them, but I just mean that I'm willing to take a puppy who may not have had as many champions in its pedigree. I mean, clearly, if it comes from a breeder it's going to have at least a champion or two, but that's not as important to me as it is to others. I didn't mean to offend anyone.[/B]


Before I was educated here on SM, I thought exactly as you. ... I only wanted a pet so why do I need champions in a pedigree. *The reason you want to see champions is that this is the only way to know that the dogs "behind" your dog were true representations of the breed. In addition, it means that the breeders were not breeding for greed but were attaining championships for their dogs before breeding them to assure that they were carrying on the look of the Maltese breed.*
If you buy from someone who is just breeding two pups... probably pet store puppies ... you have no way of knowing, nor does the breeder, if there are genetic problems in the lines of the dogs she is breeding. This is one of the most important reasons to go with a breeder who is responsible. There could be liver shunts, epilepsy and other diseases in the lines and the backyard breeder or mill will still breed the dog, either because she doesn't know ... or because she doesn't care.

It's sort of like a light bulb going on... at some point hopefully you will realize, as most of us here have, that this really is the best way to buy a Maltese puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: 



QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 11 2009, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760604


> "...*I'm not really concerned with champions in the pedigree..."
> 
> *You may not be concerned with the lineage, and how many champions are in the pedigree, but you should be. The more champions the better the specimen. :blink: But...there are hundreds of rescues out there that really, really need a home. Many of them are rescues from the mill raids.[/B]


Exactly!!! You want someone who knows the puppies pedigree meaning the sire's & dam's pedigree and is *actively *showing through out their breeding career. The pedigree in my honest opinion is very important because it is a health stamp and knowing the names of the dog listed along with the breeders they came from is very important. That is where the CH's come into play. Without knowing the genetics of the "complete" family tree of the pedigree then the breeder can not assure that they are breeding out the defects and showing is the only way to help with this. It ensures that the maltese is kept within breed standard for the most part with maybe something small like the bite or pigment being off. Another thing about showing is that the showing proves that they are for the most part not greeders and are actually out there to better the breed- not to just line their pockets with cash. Becareful of some breeders out there who say they are show breeders but have not been actively showing from day one of breeding. I have to admit that I am curious as too who you have so far on your list. I know another member asked but you still have yet to respond. A good start to look for a reputable breeder is on the AMA site. I wish you a lot of luck with your search.
[/B][/QUOTE]

FYI...just because a dog (any breed) is shown AKC and is "within the standard" that does not guarantee a healthy dog...it only says that physically it looks like it should according to standard. The judge that gives that dog points in the showring has no clue if
all the reccommended testing has been done (and the dog has passed) before it is bred.
Linda


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 11 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625


> The price depends on the breeder and the part of the country we live in. I don't sell over $1000.00 for males or females. In todays economy I can't expect anyone to pay such a high price. The higher priced puppies should be coming from a breeder who has bred Best In Show and Best In Specialty show dogs. It costs quite a bit to get a dog to that position. So, they have earned the right to ask a lot for their puppies. Your paying for that pedigree with those champions in them. I show because it is fun and I meet lots of different people. I like showing off my dogs. But, I cannot afford to have every dog I own to be a champion. I just got through spending $3,200.00 to finish Miranda. And just about the same will be spent on Jolinda.
> I took a dog to the show with me to have him evaluated by the person handling my dogs and a few others who's opinion I trust. My handler took one look at him and made a phone call to a friend. They decided right then and there to buy him. I didn't charge a lot for him. Neither parent is a champion. I showed them, but as an owner/handler I didn't get them finished. I ruined the coats and couldn't finish them. You can't show a Maltese and win unless they are in full coat. Not like a chihuahua. The parents are both Championed sired.
> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


AMEN...showing conformation in AKC can be very expensive, but the title champion does not guarantee a healthy pet. Of course conformation when combined with the proper health testing and knowledge of your bloodlines gives you the best shot at a healthy pet.
also, from what I have found out in the last two weeks...very long story...AKC is probably not all that it is cracked up to be.
We have found out the hard way that if there is a problem with a breeder/registration they are virtually of no help...even if
an "ethical" breeder (this was not a maltese breeder by the way) conducts themselves in a very unethical way, and pretty much breakes ALL the AKC "rules of conduct" they (AKC) don't want to get involved. Shocked the tar out of me. We were
also told that you could pretty much champion most AKC registered dogs (again, they were speaking in general) if you wanted to "campaign" them enough and spend enough money. Fortunately for us (since we had some papers changed by a co-owner of a litter without our knowledge) we also learned that AKC papers do not prove ownership, they are not legal papers, they only prove lineage and membership to the club. After what I have found out in the last two weeks about AKC the other "registries" don't sound nearly as bad as I thought.
Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Apr 13 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761646


> QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 11 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625





> The price depends on the breeder and the part of the country we live in. I don't sell over $1000.00 for males or females. In todays economy I can't expect anyone to pay such a high price. The higher priced puppies should be coming from a breeder who has bred Best In Show and Best In Specialty show dogs. It costs quite a bit to get a dog to that position. So, they have earned the right to ask a lot for their puppies. Your paying for that pedigree with those champions in them. I show because it is fun and I meet lots of different people. I like showing off my dogs. But, I cannot afford to have every dog I own to be a champion. I just got through spending $3,200.00 to finish Miranda. And just about the same will be spent on Jolinda.
> I took a dog to the show with me to have him evaluated by the person handling my dogs and a few others who's opinion I trust. My handler took one look at him and made a phone call to a friend. They decided right then and there to buy him. I didn't charge a lot for him. Neither parent is a champion. I showed them, but as an owner/handler I didn't get them finished. I ruined the coats and couldn't finish them. You can't show a Maltese and win unless they are in full coat. Not like a chihuahua. The parents are both Championed sired.
> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


AMEN...showing conformation in AKC can be very expensive, but the title champion does not guarantee a healthy pet. Of course conformation when combined with the proper health testing and knowledge of your bloodlines gives you the best shot at a healthy pet.
also, from what I have found out in the last two weeks...very long story...AKC is probably not all that it is cracked up to be.
We have found out the hard way that if there is a problem with a breeder/registration they are virtually of no help...even if
an "ethical" breeder (this was not a maltese breeder by the way) conducts themselves in a very unethical way, and pretty much breakes ALL the AKC "rules of conduct" they (AKC) don't want to get involved. Shocked the tar out of me. We were
also told that you could pretty much champion most AKC registered dogs (again, they were speaking in general) if you wanted to "campaign" them enough and spend enough money. Fortunately for us (since we had some papers changed by a co-owner of a litter without our knowledge) we also learned that AKC papers do not prove ownership, they are not legal papers, they only prove lineage and membership to the club. After what I have found out in the last two weeks about AKC the other "registries" don't sound nearly as bad as I thought.
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


Once again, this is why we always tell people to research REPUTABLE show breeders. One that do their homework and study pedigrees before breeding dogs. AKC does help in the sense it keeps the DNA in order and keeps count of champions, etc.
THey also generate accurate pedigrees. As for them getting into personal disputes between buyer and breeder, no, they do not have jurisdiction over the pups or dogs. They are a registry.
WHoever told you any dog can become a champion is using that term lightly. Many many good judges out there throw dogs out of the ring that do not fit the standard.
:beating a dead horse:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 10 2009, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625


> The price depends on the breeder and the part of the country we live in. I don't sell over $1000.00 for males or females. In todays economy I can't expect anyone to pay such a high price. *The higher priced puppies should be coming from a breeder who has bred Best In Show and Best In Specialty show dogs. It costs quite a bit to get a dog to that position. So, they have earned the right to ask a lot for their puppies. Your paying for that pedigree with those champions in them.* I show because it is fun and I meet lots of different people. I like showing off my dogs. But, I cannot afford to have every dog I own to be a champion. I just got through spending $3,200.00 to finish Miranda. And just about the same will be spent on Jolinda.
> I took a dog to the show with me to have him evaluated by the person handling my dogs and a few others who's opinion I trust. My handler took one look at him and made a phone call to a friend. They decided right then and there to buy him. I didn't charge a lot for him. Neither parent is a champion. I showed them, but as an owner/handler I didn't get them finished. I ruined the coats and couldn't finish them. You can't show a Maltese and win unless they are in full coat. Not like a chihuahua. The parents are both Championed sired.
> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), *but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show.* JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


Totally agree Tina!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 13 2009, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761651


> QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Apr 13 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761646





> QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 11 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625





> The price depends on the breeder and the part of the country we live in. I don't sell over $1000.00 for males or females. In todays economy I can't expect anyone to pay such a high price. The higher priced puppies should be coming from a breeder who has bred Best In Show and Best In Specialty show dogs. It costs quite a bit to get a dog to that position. So, they have earned the right to ask a lot for their puppies. Your paying for that pedigree with those champions in them. I show because it is fun and I meet lots of different people. I like showing off my dogs. But, I cannot afford to have every dog I own to be a champion. I just got through spending $3,200.00 to finish Miranda. And just about the same will be spent on Jolinda.
> I took a dog to the show with me to have him evaluated by the person handling my dogs and a few others who's opinion I trust. My handler took one look at him and made a phone call to a friend. They decided right then and there to buy him. I didn't charge a lot for him. Neither parent is a champion. I showed them, but as an owner/handler I didn't get them finished. I ruined the coats and couldn't finish them. You can't show a Maltese and win unless they are in full coat. Not like a chihuahua. The parents are both Championed sired.
> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


AMEN...showing conformation in AKC can be very expensive, but the title champion does not guarantee a healthy pet. Of course conformation when combined with the proper health testing and knowledge of your bloodlines gives you the best shot at a healthy pet.
also, from what I have found out in the last two weeks...very long story...AKC is probably not all that it is cracked up to be.
We have found out the hard way that if there is a problem with a breeder/registration they are virtually of no help...even if
an "ethical" breeder (this was not a maltese breeder by the way) conducts themselves in a very unethical way, and pretty much breakes ALL the AKC "rules of conduct" they (AKC) don't want to get involved. Shocked the tar out of me. We were
also told that you could pretty much champion most AKC registered dogs (again, they were speaking in general) if you wanted to "campaign" them enough and spend enough money. Fortunately for us (since we had some papers changed by a co-owner of a litter without our knowledge) we also learned that AKC papers do not prove ownership, they are not legal papers, they only prove lineage and membership to the club. After what I have found out in the last two weeks about AKC the other "registries" don't sound nearly as bad as I thought.
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


Once again, this is why we always tell people to research REPUTABLE show breeders. One that do their homework and study pedigrees before breeding dogs. AKC does help in the sense it keeps the DNA in order and keeps count of champions, etc.
THey also generate accurate pedigrees. As for them getting into personal disputes between buyer and breeder, no, they do not have jurisdiction over the pups or dogs. They are a registry.
WHoever told you any dog can become a champion is using that term lightly. Many many good judges out there throw dogs out of the ring that do not fit the standard.
:beating a dead horse:
[/B][/QUOTE]

This breeder was researched, is considered "reputable" in her breed, is a board member of her breed club, does health testing, etc. She co-bred a litter with my daughter, was supposed to mentor my daughter and help her get started showing
AKC, she changed the registration applications from full registration to limited registration on the two pups my daughter was supposed to keep without my daughter's knowledge...aparently it is a control issue with her...so...we basically have two very pretty, very expensive, show prospects that can never be shown...AKC says...sorry... lesson learned the hard way...next time don't do a co-ownership.
WHoever...was and officer in the breed club.
...as for beating a dead horse...I think not
Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Apr 13 2009, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761663


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 13 2009, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761651





> QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Apr 13 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761646





> QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 11 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625





> The price depends on the breeder and the part of the country we live in. I don't sell over $1000.00 for males or females. In todays economy I can't expect anyone to pay such a high price. The higher priced puppies should be coming from a breeder who has bred Best In Show and Best In Specialty show dogs. It costs quite a bit to get a dog to that position. So, they have earned the right to ask a lot for their puppies. Your paying for that pedigree with those champions in them. I show because it is fun and I meet lots of different people. I like showing off my dogs. But, I cannot afford to have every dog I own to be a champion. I just got through spending $3,200.00 to finish Miranda. And just about the same will be spent on Jolinda.
> I took a dog to the show with me to have him evaluated by the person handling my dogs and a few others who's opinion I trust. My handler took one look at him and made a phone call to a friend. They decided right then and there to buy him. I didn't charge a lot for him. Neither parent is a champion. I showed them, but as an owner/handler I didn't get them finished. I ruined the coats and couldn't finish them. You can't show a Maltese and win unless they are in full coat. Not like a chihuahua. The parents are both Championed sired.
> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


AMEN...showing conformation in AKC can be very expensive, but the title champion does not guarantee a healthy pet. Of course conformation when combined with the proper health testing and knowledge of your bloodlines gives you the best shot at a healthy pet.
also, from what I have found out in the last two weeks...very long story...AKC is probably not all that it is cracked up to be.
We have found out the hard way that if there is a problem with a breeder/registration they are virtually of no help...even if
an "ethical" breeder (this was not a maltese breeder by the way) conducts themselves in a very unethical way, and pretty much breakes ALL the AKC "rules of conduct" they (AKC) don't want to get involved. Shocked the tar out of me. We were
also told that you could pretty much champion most AKC registered dogs (again, they were speaking in general) if you wanted to "campaign" them enough and spend enough money. Fortunately for us (since we had some papers changed by a co-owner of a litter without our knowledge) we also learned that AKC papers do not prove ownership, they are not legal papers, they only prove lineage and membership to the club. After what I have found out in the last two weeks about AKC the other "registries" don't sound nearly as bad as I thought.
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


Once again, this is why we always tell people to research REPUTABLE show breeders. One that do their homework and study pedigrees before breeding dogs. AKC does help in the sense it keeps the DNA in order and keeps count of champions, etc.
THey also generate accurate pedigrees. As for them getting into personal disputes between buyer and breeder, no, they do not have jurisdiction over the pups or dogs. They are a registry.
WHoever told you any dog can become a champion is using that term lightly. Many many good judges out there throw dogs out of the ring that do not fit the standard.
:beating a dead horse:
[/B][/QUOTE]

This breeder was researched, is considered "reputable" in her breed, is a board member of her breed club, does health testing, etc. She co-bred a litter with my daughter, was supposed to mentor my daughter and help her get started showing
AKC, she changed the registration applications from full registration to limited registration on the two pups my daughter was supposed to keep without my daughter's knowledge...aparently it is a control issue with her...so...we basically have two very pretty, very expensive, show prospects that can never be shown...AKC says...sorry... lesson learned the hard way...next time don't do a co-ownership.
WHoever...was and officer in the breed club.
...as for beating a dead horse...I think not
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


It's still a personal issue and does not apply to AKC. How does AKC know what went on between your daughter and this breeder? Who knows who is telling the truth. You can't expect AKC to be all knowing there. I'm sure the breeder must have had good reason not to want the pups shown. Most breeders would love it IF the pup is show worthy. You can sell the pups and recup your losses. Co-breeding is not a good idea when just starting out. Better to just buy a show prospect with a contract of the pup being finished, pups back, etc.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 13 2009, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761666


> QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Apr 13 2009, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761663





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 13 2009, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761651





> QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Apr 13 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761646





> QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 11 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760625





> The price depends on the breeder and the part of the country we live in. I don't sell over $1000.00 for males or females. In todays economy I can't expect anyone to pay such a high price. The higher priced puppies should be coming from a breeder who has bred Best In Show and Best In Specialty show dogs. It costs quite a bit to get a dog to that position. So, they have earned the right to ask a lot for their puppies. Your paying for that pedigree with those champions in them. I show because it is fun and I meet lots of different people. I like showing off my dogs. But, I cannot afford to have every dog I own to be a champion. I just got through spending $3,200.00 to finish Miranda. And just about the same will be spent on Jolinda.
> I took a dog to the show with me to have him evaluated by the person handling my dogs and a few others who's opinion I trust. My handler took one look at him and made a phone call to a friend. They decided right then and there to buy him. I didn't charge a lot for him. Neither parent is a champion. I showed them, but as an owner/handler I didn't get them finished. I ruined the coats and couldn't finish them. You can't show a Maltese and win unless they are in full coat. Not like a chihuahua. The parents are both Championed sired.
> It's nice to have that red pedigree (Champions are listed in Red ink), but don't put down those breeder's who breed nice dogs but can't afford to show. JMO (burn/sizzle)
> Tina[/B]


AMEN...showing conformation in AKC can be very expensive, but the title champion does not guarantee a healthy pet. Of course conformation when combined with the proper health testing and knowledge of your bloodlines gives you the best shot at a healthy pet.
also, from what I have found out in the last two weeks...very long story...AKC is probably not all that it is cracked up to be.
We have found out the hard way that if there is a problem with a breeder/registration they are virtually of no help...even if
an "ethical" breeder (this was not a maltese breeder by the way) conducts themselves in a very unethical way, and pretty much breakes ALL the AKC "rules of conduct" they (AKC) don't want to get involved. Shocked the tar out of me. We were
also told that you could pretty much champion most AKC registered dogs (again, they were speaking in general) if you wanted to "campaign" them enough and spend enough money. Fortunately for us (since we had some papers changed by a co-owner of a litter without our knowledge) we also learned that AKC papers do not prove ownership, they are not legal papers, they only prove lineage and membership to the club. After what I have found out in the last two weeks about AKC the other "registries" don't sound nearly as bad as I thought.
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


Once again, this is why we always tell people to research REPUTABLE show breeders. One that do their homework and study pedigrees before breeding dogs. AKC does help in the sense it keeps the DNA in order and keeps count of champions, etc.
THey also generate accurate pedigrees. As for them getting into personal disputes between buyer and breeder, no, they do not have jurisdiction over the pups or dogs. They are a registry.
WHoever told you any dog can become a champion is using that term lightly. Many many good judges out there throw dogs out of the ring that do not fit the standard.
:beating a dead horse:
[/B][/QUOTE]

This breeder was researched, is considered "reputable" in her breed, is a board member of her breed club, does health testing, etc. She co-bred a litter with my daughter, was supposed to mentor my daughter and help her get started showing
AKC, she changed the registration applications from full registration to limited registration on the two pups my daughter was supposed to keep without my daughter's knowledge...aparently it is a control issue with her...so...we basically have two very pretty, very expensive, show prospects that can never be shown...AKC says...sorry... lesson learned the hard way...next time don't do a co-ownership.
WHoever...was and officer in the breed club.
...as for beating a dead horse...I think not
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


It's still a personal issue and does not apply to AKC. How does AKC know what went on between your daughter and this breeder? Who knows who is telling the truth. You can't expect AKC to be all knowing there. I'm sure the breeder must have had good reason not to want the pups shown. Most breeders would love it IF the pup is show worthy. You can sell the pups and recup your losses. Co-breeding is not a good idea when just starting out. Better to just buy a show prospect with a contract of the pup being finished, pups back, etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are right...it is a personal issue...but when papers are involved it becomes a club issue. AKC doesn't know all that went on...and they apparently don't want to know. It was like this woman flipped a switch, literally!! One minute she was my daughters best friend, the next she was running from my house with registration papers to a car with a man waiting to quickly drive her away. She made no attempt to take the puppies...only the papers. She later attempted to sell one and have him picked up from our house...I don't think so! When that didn't work she tried to get the sheriff's dept. to come with her to take them from us...hhhmmmm....that didn't work either.

Greed (and control) is the apparent reason the breeder doesn't want the pups shown...plain and simple...she wanted the money she could make from selling them. You sound no different than any of the other "authorities" when you say sell the pups and recup your losses...what about the time and attention and love we have put into these pups...if we "just sell them" then where do we go to recoup that? 

As for a co-ownership...many established breeders will only sell show prospects to someone just getting started with a
co-ownership...and that is the only reason we agreed. We now know AKC "allows" co-ownerships but doesn't "recommend" them.

I did not mean to stir things up with my original comments...I was simply passing on what we learned the hard way.
BTW... I do not appreciate you questioning my honesty. 
As far as I am concerned...end of discussion.
Linda


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Apr 13 2009, 09:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761737


> This breeder was researched, is considered "reputable" in her breed, is a board member of her breed club, does health testing, etc. She co-bred a litter with my daughter, was supposed to mentor my daughter and help her get started showing
> AKC, she changed the registration applications from full registration to limited registration on the two pups my daughter was supposed to keep without my daughter's knowledge...aparently it is a control issue with her...so...we basically have two very pretty, very expensive, show prospects that can never be shown...AKC says...sorry... lesson learned the hard way...next time don't do a co-ownership.
> WHoever...was and officer in the breed club.
> ...as for beating a dead horse...I think not
> Linda[/B]


In order for your daughter and this breeder to co-breed a litter they must be listed on the dam's registration papers as co-owners of the dam. If that is the case, then both your daughter and the co-breeder must sign the litter registration papers. If only the breeder was listed as the owner of the dam, then only she needs to sign the litter registration form and gets to choose whether it's a full or limited registration. That being said, if your daughter and this breeder had a separate contract saying that they co-own the dam then you could take her to court for breech of contract. If you win in court then the AKC will back you. Unfortunately, co-owner disputes happen every day and the AKC does not have any legal standing to get into the midst of a dispute to determine who the legal owner is. And that's why they discourage co-ownerships.


QUOTE


> It's still a personal issue and does not apply to AKC. How does AKC know what went on between your daughter and this breeder? Who knows who is telling the truth. You can't expect AKC to be all knowing there. I'm sure the breeder must have had good reason not to want the pups shown. Most breeders would love it IF the pup is show worthy. You can sell the pups and recup your losses. Co-breeding is not a good idea when just starting out. Better to just buy a show prospect with a contract of the pup being finished, pups back, etc.[/B]



QUOTE


> As for a co-ownership...many established breeders will only sell show prospects to someone just getting started with a
> co-ownership...and that is the only reason we agreed. We now know AKC "allows" co-ownerships but doesn't "recommend" them.[/B]


From the buyer's point of view, owning something outright would be wonderful in that there would be no worry that the "deal" might change midstream, resulting in an inability to register a litter, etc. However, from the breeder's point of view, unless a breeder knows the buyer really really well, he or she does not want to run the risk of having a new owner decide not to show and just breed indiscriminately. Personally, I do not know ANY breeder willing to sell a show/breeding dog or bitch to a newbie except on a co-ownership. And if there is an agreement for puppies back, the breeder who sold the show prospect generally stays on as a co-owner until all the terms of the agreement between breeder and buyer have been satisfied. It can become a convoluted mess and unfortunately most times you don't find out about another's level of integrity until you are in the middle of the mess.


----------



## machomaltese (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (sweetpea12 @ Apr 10 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760529


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been reading your forums for the past week and I'm really glad I found it! Everyone really knows their stuff!!
> 
> ...


You know, I got my pup from Milove Maltes in Columbia, SC. My dog is the greatest I have ever had. Came to me in good health, and well socialized. He travels every where I go, on my bike, in my car, teaches Sunday school to a lot of incarcerated kids. The best pup I have ever owned. I have had a german shep, a timber wolf, and now this Malt in my adult life, and this is the best of all. I believe he was from the Villa Malta kennel originally. Dotty is great. She is in South Carolina, but I know she would ship to you. Her email is [email protected]


----------

